# what type of clippers to buy for beginner?



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I went to petsmart and got a package that was 99 in burlington but 120 in hamilton and it s Andis and you can change the blades they are theA5 blades.
The first kit we got was same price but you could only use snap on combs even though I told girl what I wanted. They returned it no problem.
There is a place in Oakville called Rens pet that I go to once a month for shampoo and stuff that has a good selection. I clip myself but usually do faces and feet one day and bodies another I never really bath clip and finish all it one day. Probably easier with a mini though.
I would think for one mini the kit would be fine as long as it has a5 blads as mine is still going strong with 2 spoos


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Karen said:


> Hi, I have a new mini poodle puppy and I would like to try to learn to groom her myself. I love the look of a closely shaven face and feet and figure I'll go broke eventually if I don't get myself the equipment and learn. I've had her almost 3 weeks, she was done just before I bought her and already she's growing in...so I need to make some decisions. I've been looking at the Wahl Arco cordless. Is that one that anyone here would recommend for being reasonably easy to handle? Thanks in advance for your help!


I would highly reccomend getting the cord/cordless for your clippers if you want the cordless...the batt will run out before you are done and then you have to stop grooming and plug it in and wait for the batt to charge before you continue, I had this problem with my trimmer I use on mine, so I only use it on feet now so it does not matter. But you deff want one you can plug in when the batt starts to go dead and still use as the batt charges. Corded clippers would be the A5 or the light speed by andis, that is what I have and it is wonderful!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Ive never seen the cordless. I use Ostar proffessional. Most ppl dont like them as they get hot, I have two, one to do face, feet and tail, the other for body cuts.

All you need is the wahl pro, it will last you forever if you look after it. I would recommend that you try body cuts before doing face cause you could easily nik your poodle and then they are so much harder to do next time out of fear you will hurt it. With faces always pull the eye skin taut to you dont cut the eye lid. And with the mouth pull that taut as you can catch the lip. 

Please find someone to show you what to do. Feet you need to put your finger under the pad or you can catch the webbing between the toes.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Ive never seen the cordless. I use Ostar proffessional. Most ppl dont like them as they get hot, I have two, one to do face, feet and tail, the other for body cuts.
> 
> All you need is the wahl pro, it will last you forever if you look after it. I would recommend that you try body cuts before doing face cause you could easily nik your poodle and then they are so much harder to do next time out of fear you will hurt it. With faces always pull the eye skin taut to you dont cut the eye lid. And with the mouth pull that taut as you can catch the lip.
> 
> Please find someone to show you what to do. Feet you need to put your finger under the pad or you can catch the webbing between the toes.


Good advise Siv, Make sure you check the blades frequently, they do tend to get hot, and if you do not change them often, you risk clipper burn. Siv is right have someone show you what you need to do, how to handle the clippers at the right angle, check to see if the clipper is to hot, show you how to handle the feet, it is VERY easy to end up "shaving" the skin right off and it is VERY painful. Be VERY careful around the skin between the leg and tummy as well, it is VERY thin and gets caught in the blades easily if not careful. You really should have someone show you who knows what they are doing, it is better for you and the dog.


----------



## Karen (May 7, 2009)

Thanks to all for the excellent advice. I am actually taking her on a poodle playdate on Friday with a lady who clips her own mini poodle herself and actually wants to show me how to do it. Can you believe my luck?! I had taken my baby poodle into the bank with me and the receptionist there is a mini poodle nut...and so it went from there.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

For face, feet and tail, I use the Arco Moser. It is battery operated (1 plus a spare in the pack), small enough to get round little faces and for you to feel comfortable with. There is no changing blades, just a lever with which you can choose 3 lengths of clip. It's also very quiet - very good for very young dogs, For the whole body I use the Oster A5 twin speed.


----------



## Karen (May 7, 2009)

Thanks again for all the advice - I did just purchase the Arco Moser. I figure I don't have to do a full clip job in one day so it could recharge easily enough. I got it at a decent price on ebay and I felt the most comfortable about it - seeing as it is light weight, no changing blades, its quiet and stays cool. My poodle play date has been changed till this coming tuesday. I also saw and was curious about but did not purchase a poodle grooming dvd on ebay. Maybe another time after I recover from the cost of the clippers - lol.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Good purchase. I have the Moser Arco's for f,f & t and general tidy ups underneath. I love it and wished I had it from the start, they are so much easier to manouver than the corded and heaps lighter and quieter.

Just a word of caution the blade will get hot especially if you have a wriggly pup and end up standing around waiting with the clippers running, and if you take your time while your learning like I did. I bought a second blade, it is another expense, but I love being able to just swap them over and keep going. Mind you I have a standard so there is just more of him to do! Mine came with a second battery too so you always have charge. A fully charged battery will run for an hour so if you only have the one dog you'll be fine.

It's great that you have someone to show you, I didn't and taught myself via DVD's and books and while I'm still not the greatest practice makes perfect or so they tell me :rofl:

Edit - Forgot to add make sure you check what length you have the blade on BEFORE you start clipping. I have done a strip down T's face with the #40 a couple of times  because I didn't check and the gremlins had some how moved the little leaver into the #40 position!


----------

